# 6P™ Patriotic Spirit



## nakahoshi (May 11, 2006)

*Surefire 6P patriot*

I was browsing STS today and he has this 
http://www.tacticalsupply.com/cart/pinfo.php?products_id=550

was added today, ive seen this light before, but i diddnt know of anyplace that sold them. Very cool light! Wassnt this a rare light? 

-bobby


----------



## Size15's (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

The description sounds like SureFire have made a new batch for this coming 04-July-06.

However, the photo on that site shows one that does not feature a Pyrex window, nor does it feature a LockOut TailCap. However, it does feature an anti-roll bezel so it must be a newer batch than the one I have (which does not)






If it is to be a modern version it would be worth getting one in my opinion.

Al


----------



## nakahoshi (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

Found out they are coming out the 3rd week of july, and he can only get 15 of them, so they sound like a possible rare surefire  

-bobby


----------



## KDOG3 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

Oh snap. There goes some more money!


----------



## BBL (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

And how about a HA version for the rest of the world? Thats what i'm waiting for...


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*



Size15's said:


> However, the photo on that site shows one that does not feature a Pyrex window, nor does it feature a LockOut TailCap.




The description mentions it having a pyrex window. How can you tell that the one in the picture doesn't have one? Something about the bezel?


----------



## dougmccoy (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

The picture of the 6P patriot doesn't show any lock rings in front of the lens. Only pyrex have lock rings holding the glass in.


----------



## Size15's (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*



dougmccoy said:


> The picture of the 6P patriot doesn't show any lock rings in front of the lens. Only pyrex have lock rings holding the glass in.



Correct!

Anyone know how to tell whether the TailCap is a LockOut version?


----------



## dougmccoy (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

Above and below the knurling at the bottom of the tailcap there is a slight increase in the raised portion which isn't knurled.The tailcap appears marginally longer than the non-lockout version but this isn't the case but can't obviously seen in pictures unless the two lights are side by side.

Doug


----------



## KDOG3 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

I would think it would have both the LOTC and the Pyrex window. I will probably be just like a new 6P, just different colors.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*



KDOG3 said:


> Oh snap.



Dude, thats Old School! :lolsign:


----------



## Allnew2me (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

It says it has both the pyrex window and the LOTC in the description. My 6P is only about a month old and it has both so I would think that this would also.


----------



## sween1911 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

The light in the picture looks like it has the "middle child bezel" in the Surefire lineage... hex bezel, but with snap-fit Lexan lens. 
My Z3 came with one of those.


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

I was just looking at my e2o and didn't notice any lockrings. What's the deal?


----------



## Size15's (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

The standard size and older SureFires use a plastic (or in some cases a metal) ring that screws into the inside of the bezel clamping the window in.
For example:




[Shelby Chan Photo]

The E Series and the modern LED bezels use a different means of securing and sealing the window - the bezels has a front section (rim I guess) that screws onto the bezel clamping the windown in.
This photo shows the different parts of the bezel quite well:




[Shelby Chan Photo]


----------



## TKC (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

I have never seen that one before. Thanks!


----------



## Big Bob (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

Guys, take a look at the email that you likely got today from SureFire ([email protected]) RE: "Get Your SureFire Limited-Edition 6P Patriot Today!". In the description, it says "Finish: Type II hard-anodized".

Hey Al, I thought you told me that there was no such thing as Type II _hard _anodized. Did somebody forget to tell SureFire?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*



Big Bob said:


> Guys, take a look at the email that you likely got today from SureFire ([email protected]) RE: "Get Your SureFire Limited-Edition 6P Patriot Today!". In the description, it says "Finish: Type II hard-anodized".
> 
> Hey Al, I thought you told me that there was no such thing as Type II _hard _anodized. Did somebody forget to tell SureFire?




You are right SF made a mistake. Also look just below that in the star point list and they got it right. Type lice?

Mark


----------



## Big Bob (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

You know what this means, don't you Mark? SureFire made the same mistake that I did (and for which Al took me to task). WOW! Am I in exhaulted company or what!!! Thank-you SureFire!


----------



## Size15's (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

Honestly! Marketing got something wrong!
 

I guess I can forgive SureFire for this the first mistake they've ever made.

Al :naughty:

P.S.
SureFire's page for this special 6P does not mention "hard anodised" - just "type II". Also, it does feature a LockOut TailCap which is great.

Finally, anyone spot something a bit strange about the flashlight in the photo?
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/0/prrfnbr/811


----------



## jtivat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

Man I almost went a year without purchasing a SureFire product and then this comes along!


----------



## KDOG3 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*



Size15's said:


> Honestly! Marketing got something wrong!
> 
> 
> I guess I can forgive SureFire for this the first mistake they've ever made.
> ...







Yeah, something about the window. Give me a minute, I'll figure it out.


----------



## Size15's (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

It's a new Pyrex window coating - 100% efficient.
It's so good you'd hardly know it was there at all


----------



## RalphRussell (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

I read my SF e-mail at about noon and I ordered one within about an hour. I couldn't resist. And of course I ordered some other stuff so I could get free shipping. I'm saving money, right?


----------



## glennser (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings here, I love the 6P but personally I think that flashlight looks horrible, it's really tacky.
Glennser


----------



## KDOG3 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

I thought it wasn't available till the end of June....


----------



## KDOG3 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

My reason to get it is because it will certainly be a collectors item, and to support that woundedwarrior project. Thats' pretty cool of them.


----------



## UKSFighter (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

It will be available around the 3rd - 4th week of June I am now told. Definitely in time to ship before 070406. It does look pretty cool and definitely a plus that a portion of the proceeds will be goin go to support the Wounded Warrior project.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

I just emailed Surefire about ht Patriot, the response I got back stated that they wouldn't be available until July 5.


----------



## ront (May 19, 2006)

Just when I was trying to stop buying anymore lights for a while.I would like to get one of the 6P Spirits!! They look great.

Ron


----------



## UKSFighter (May 19, 2006)

They will be in before July 4th. I just scored 15 more of them  Check out the thread in the Dealers Corner.


----------



## bippidie (May 25, 2006)

*new limited edition SF*

I was perusing the SF website and saw a new 6p- the "Patriotic Spirit." Here's hoping for more products through out the year!


----------



## Jurphaas (May 29, 2006)

*New SureFire 6P variation "Patriotic Spirit".*

Hi all - Have you already spotted the new SureFire 6P variation in Blue/Silver/Red? It's called the "Patriotic Spirit" and it proudly carries the all American colors. I like it a lot!

Has anyone seen 'em around nyet and which vendor offers the best deal?

Check 'em out, please.
Jurphaas.


----------



## Happy T (May 29, 2006)

*Re: New SureFire 6P variation "Patriotic Spirit".*

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117941


----------



## Synergy (May 29, 2006)

*Re: New SureFire 6P variation "Patriotic Spirit".*

Yeah, I like it too. Toss in a Spyderco Pride with an American Flag on the side and you'd have yourself a "Patriotic" EDC...


----------



## Jurphaas (May 29, 2006)

*Re: New SureFire 6P variation "Patriotic Spirit".*

Happy T - Thanks a lot for the link! I've ordered mine and hope that the folks at Tacticalsupply.com can deliver.
Jurphaas


----------



## chiphead (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*



Size15's said:


> The description sounds like SureFire have made a new batch for this coming 04-July-06.
> 
> However, the photo on that site shows one that does not feature a Pyrex window, nor does it feature a LockOut TailCap. However, it does feature an anti-roll bezel so it must be a newer batch than the one I have (which does not)
> 
> ...


That's the sweetest array of SF unit's I've ever seen! I've got the same Patriot model but with a 3W BOG drop in.

chiphead


----------



## maverick (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

Gee... i really want one of these to add to my collection. Does anyone know a US dealer who will ship overseas?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*



maverick said:


> Gee... i really want one of these to add to my collection. Does anyone know a US dealer who will ship overseas?



Why not contact Supremeco?


----------



## maverick (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 6P patriot*

They told me they're not stock it!!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jun 9, 2006)

Anybody make a 6P holster that would really show it off?


----------



## jtivat (Jun 12, 2006)

I received mine today it is a great looking light!


----------



## chazpages (Jun 14, 2006)

its a beautiful light...its what got me interested in surefire, when I recieved an email one day about it...only a few more days before i order it


----------



## DaveG (Jun 14, 2006)

Just picked up one today.Walked into a gun store and was shocked to see them in the Surefire display case.Sharp looking light.


----------



## Tightgroup (Jun 22, 2006)

Just got mine a few days ago, kudos to Surefire for coming up with some new toys to entice us!:lolsign: 

Todd


----------

